# dog has bright pink spot on his otherwise black upper lip. Any ideas?



## Taps (Jan 28, 2008)

We have a black nose and lips and suddenly she has a pink spot on the black. Looks like someone chipped off a piece of black paint. Anyone ever had this? She has been chewing on her feet a lot with spring allergies. Nothing I can put on it because she obviously licks her lips, chews and eats. Looks really strange and worrysome.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Could you post a pic? Could be a papilloma, but hard to say without seeing. In any case, I'd recommend a vet visit.


----------



## Taps (Jan 28, 2008)

*Pink spot*

Think you can see the spot.


----------



## Taps (Jan 28, 2008)

ps: Apple is our Lab. Our other dog is a Golden and he has a smaller one in the same place. Is this weird or what???


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Irritated skin or puppy acne maybe. Has she been chewing on anything? Could also be a bee sting or bug bite.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Do they eat/drink out of plastic bowls? Some say that can change pigment. Does it look warty? Oozing?


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

It looks more like an irritation to me. Is it raised or flat and smooth? It's kind of hard to tell from the pic. Has she been rubbing up against anything like carpet?


----------



## Taps (Jan 28, 2008)

It is flat, no discharge and yes she has been rubbing on carpet and our new artificial grass. Maybe this is what caused it. Whatever it is Dutch (golden) has a spot also. Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

could they have both been pulling on a rope toy and both irritated their lip like a friction burn kind of thing 
other than that I think it could be a carpet burn 
Ruby did something similar a while back on top of her nose where she rubed herself on the carpet a bit too roughly


----------

